

Show HN: Babydook – digital journal for keeping photos and info about your baby - ahmedomer
https://itunes.apple.com/pk/app/babydook/id961189700?mt=8

======
austinstorm
The name reminds me of The Babadook, a critically acclaimed movie from last
fall about postpartum depression / the horrors of childrearing. Not the
greatest association, I'd think.

------
fmax30
Interesting idea, but how is it different from note keeping apps ( like
evernote ) ? Infact now that i think i can actually do stuff like this using a
private instagram account. The UI from the photos looks really nice though, i
presume this isn't your first app.

~~~
ahmedomer
Evernote is a great app for keeping notes, but it is more oriented towards
professional use. This, on the other hand, is a memory book for babies where
stories are organised into albums. The easy-to-use UI is focused on pictures
and rich text information about babies' firsts, thus creating memories that
last forever.

